# Gute downhill Abfahrten in Freiburg und Umgebung?



## xc90 (11. März 2010)

Hallo ich soll im aprill mit zwei Freunden nach Freiburg zum biken.
Was wir besonders lieben sind lange downhill Abfahrten, ohne lästieges hochfahren bzw. Hochschieben,
rausgesucht habe ich mir schon den Feldberg, auf den man gemütlich mit einer Gondel hochfahren kann,
und anschließend die ca 12km runter sausen kann, zu meiner Frage,
 gibt es noch mehr Berge in Freiburg oder Umgebung auf die man gemütlich mit Bus oder Gondel hochfahren kann?
Ich freue mich auf eure antworten 
liebe grüße


----------



## Zep2008 (11. März 2010)

Die Feldberggondel nimmt dein Rad nicht mit. Da oben hast du mit dem Rad auch nichts verloren.
Der Bus auch nicht, egal auf welchen Berg.

Hasenhorn z.B.mit der Sesselbahn-Bikepark ist das einzige was mir einfällt.

12km Abfahrt, meinst du vielleicht die Schauinslandbahn? Ob die allerdings Bikes mitnimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (11. März 2010)

Ist die schauinslandbahn nicht auf dem Feldberg?
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## FlyingWings (12. März 2010)

Also die Schau-Ins-Land Bahn nimmt auch Bikes mit - 
ist aber relativ teuer (näheres siehe Homepage)
Von dort gibt es dann eine sog. Downhillabfahrt, 
die man auch mit sog. Downhill-Rollern aus dem Verleih befahren kann...
Ob die Strecke für jeden so lohnenswert ist, ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## xc90 (12. März 2010)

Genau die Strecke meine ich,
kennt jemand noch mehr solcher Strecken?
Wie heist der Berg auf dem sich die schauinsland Bahn befindet?


----------



## Oberrieder (12. März 2010)

Schauinsland


----------



## Oberrieder (12. März 2010)

Bei interesse könnte ich auchmal mit euch mitfahren und euch die örtlichen trails etc. zeigen. Mit Big Bike oder Enduro, je nach dem was euch mehr liegt. Kenne die Gegend ganz gut, was mir noch einfällt ist der Bikepark in Todtnau ob der aber im April aufhaben wird ist die andere Frage. Der Rosskopftrail ist sehr nett zum fahren, müsste man aber hochschieben. Die Schauinsland-Bahn nimmt Räder mit, ist aber relativ teuer shutteln würde sich mehr lohnen...

Lg Oberrieder

(Änderung Ps: bei Interesse einfach über Icq (351402703) oder über den Nachrichtendienst melden


----------



## mightyknuuut (12. März 2010)

man kann auch mitm grossraumtaxi hochfarn, kostet weniger als schauinslandbahn.


----------



## xc90 (12. März 2010)

ist das überhaupt möglich zwei bikes mit dem taxi bis nach oben bringen zu lassen?


----------



## mightyknuuut (12. März 2010)

in nem vw bus sollte das möglich sein. 0761 55 55 55 ist die telefonnummer von so ner taxifirma, bei der das laut nem fahrer von denen mal ging.


----------



## eddieuvira (14. März 2010)

Für solch eine Aktion fällt mir nur der Bikepark in Todtnau ein. Ich vermute aber, dass der Anfang April noch nicht auf hat. Es liegen noch Tonnen von Schnee. Die 10er Karte kostet da ungefähr 34 .

Ihr solltet euch im Vorfeld überlegen, ob ihr euch ein großes Auto mietet oder gleich mit einem kommt. So könnt ihr euch auf den Schauinsland shutteln. Dort gibt es eine Menge super Trails ins Tal hinunter. Da könnt ihr dann von den 12 km Abfahrt sprechen.

Falls ihr Spaß haben wollt mit Anliegern etc. solltet ihr auf jeden Fall die "Borderline" (gibt auch nette Videos dazu auf Youtube) aufsuchen. Dort trefft ihr in der Regel auch Leute aus der Freiburger DH Szene. Allerdings müsst ihr da hochschieben. Die Strecke beginnt oben am Rosskopf-Turm.

Dann hofft mal auf warmes Tauwetter und euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

